# Declaring foreign pension on 1040



## subria (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

Question about filing a 1040
I have foreign pension ( both state and Company) from Sweden. As a resident living in the US I have , according to the Tax treaty between the countries, to
file a tax return in the US on my Company pension.

So how to file this on 1040
Should it be line 16a 16b .. and just enter the total pension on 16b.
The simplified ? metod worksheet in the instructions for 1040 is just for US retirement plans I guess.

I plan to take a foreign tax credit on 1116 for the taxes paid on my Company pension in Sweden.

thanks


----------

